# Cheesecake and removal from pan base



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

We're having trouble removing cheesecakes from the springform pan bases.  I put the base in so the rim faces down, but still have a hard time sliding the cheesecake off the base without compromising the look of it.  Would it help to bake the crust some before adding the ck filling then baking it again?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

Line the base with parchment.

BDL


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Hmmm, why didn't  I think of that?   Better yet, why didn't my baker think if that!! Thanks, BDL


----------



## jellly (Jan 3, 2005)

This will work, but I have had trouble then getting the parchment off the base without the crust crumbling (when using something like a graham crumb crust).  In this case I find it works to bake the crust at least 10 minutes before adding the filling.  Chill the baked cheesecake thoroughly before trying to unmold, then use a blow torch to briefly heat the bottom.  This melts just the bottom bit of butter and will allow it to release.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

I do the same as you and turn over the base. That way I can use a long flat spatula to scrape the cake off the base. I rinse the spat in hot water first.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Warm the base a little bit over a burner.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Can't understand why you are having a problem. Try spraying the bottom and sides with a bit of Pam type coating  no flour .I remove mine when they are ice cold. That may help you, and I do not bake on parchment. As suggested above a long spatula to loosen


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Thanks everyone.  Parchment and chilling worked wonders!


----------

